# 800 vs. 850 exhaust differences



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Here lately I've been scoping out alot of youtube vids with 850xp and 800 sportsman. Why is it that the 850 sounds more like a V-twin(brute, gade, outtie, etc) than the 800 with a comparable exhaust? I heard an 850 with HMF and it sounds like a big block chevy. Weird because the sportsman and rzr sound different from the 850. Sorry for the weird question


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Because the 850 is a VTwin and the 800 I dont think is.... ??? haha... I dunno I could be wrong.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought both engines are parallel twins. Who knows


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure both are parallel. I don't know why the 850 sounds like it does, but I do know they sound beastly.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

There's no replacement for displacement


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok the 850 is indeed (spelling) a parallel. Maybe the bore is bigger.idk


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

*Sportsman/RZR 800 Bore x Stroke:* 80mm x ??mm With 10.1:1 Comp Ratio

*850 XP Bore x Stroke:* 87mm x 71.5mm with 11.1:1 Comp Ratio

There's your answer. That bigger bore with the higher comp ratio is what gives the 850 that "Big Block" sound we all love!! Couldn't find the stroke for the 800s. The 800 is actually only 760cc and the 850 is 849cc. So the the 800s give up 89cc right off the bat anyways.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

If I had to guess, I would say the firing order/pattern is a little different and probably the cam profile as well. Both the 800 and 850 are inline/parallel twins. I'd be willing to bet money that engine size and compression ratio has little to nothing to do with it as the 600s and 700s sound exactly the same as the 800s do with similar pipes in spite of being 100-200cc smaller.


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, the RZR S sounds the same as a RZR/Sportsman and they have different cams... Until you throw a Looney Tuned dual setup on it, then you can hear the difference. Firing order and cam would change the sound for sure.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes it would. How I would love to have a 850.


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Found out today, the 800s pistons move up and down, and fire together. Where as the 850 moves and fire in oposite order. That's why they sound like the V-Twins.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

WAY BAD said:


> Found out today, the 800s pistons move up and down, and fire together. Where as the 850 moves and fire in oposite order. That's why they sound like the V-Twins.


 
So are you saying the 800 piston's move up and down at the same time?


----------



## WAY BAD (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, thats correct. That's what I was told.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

The old 800 has a 360 degree crank which means both plugs fire at once. The 850 has a 270 degree crank which gives it nice growl.....sounds more like a v-twin.


----------

